# Painting Brick



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

I am starting a job next week in which I will be pinting an exterior brick wall. Originally they wanted it white washed which I have done before. I have not painted previously unpainted brick. What kind of primer do I need to use...if any. I am not a brick expert, but these are the standard type red bricks. Not the kind that kind that appears to have a glaze on them. Please forgive my lack of proper terminology

Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

If you want to use BM, look at their Ultra Spec line. If you veer to the dark side, Sherwin's Loxon line is very good. Loxon XP is a great direct-to-raw masonry product if you just want to use one product that will serve as the sealer/primer & topcoat. Pretty sure I remember you preferring BM though. Talk to your local store and explain what you're working with and what you need, and they'll help you choose the best product from their Ultra Spec line.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

i wonder how bm regal exterior would do


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Wash it down real good, as normal and give it plenty of time to dry, as normal. Look for deteriorating mortar, and advise inspection/repair by a mason if anything really bad is found. 



Then I would just do any "real brand" masonry primer. I like Loxon. The Ultraspec masonry sealer is also good. (For small things I've also just used the BM Freshstart 023 without issue). Whatever is easiest at hand. Then just top coat with your preferred exterior paint. I'm fond of the Moorgard (eggshell/satin range of sheen) or Moorglo (more like a semigloss), but whatever you like to work with an whatever the aesthetic is supposed to be.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

Ya, easy to over think brick. It will take latex/acrylic paint really well. It's very porous though, so keep that in mind with paint consumption. Obviously a masonary primer is recommended as to provide slightly better all around adhesion,sheen and paint milage.. However, you can also just thin down your first coat slightly to help absorb into the brick. In fact some people recommend actually wetting the brick prior to painting to help that. Can't go wrong with Regal high build ext. Spray or really fuzzy roller. like 30mm.


----------



## diT (Jul 24, 2019)

Powerwash, Loxon, spray and backroll your first coat, spray your second.
I've had great luck with Superpaint and Duration.
Powerwashed one today that's getting Loxon tomorrow and Superpaint Friday


----------



## thepm4 (May 18, 2020)

High end client? Keim paint is awesome.


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

thepm4 said:


> High end client? Keim paint is awesome.


Good clients, but not high end. They actually decided to not paint the brick and are picking a color for the shingles that goes with the red brick.

Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

Pete Martin the Painter said:


> Good clients, but not high end. They actually decided to not paint the brick and are picking a color for the shingles that goes with the red brick.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A600U using Tapatalk


While painting brick is a nice marriage, it can later on lead to a nasty divorce.


----------



## Vylum (May 12, 2016)

Fman said:


> While painting brick is a nice marriage, it can later on lead to a nasty divorce.


why what usually happens ?


----------



## Joe67 (Aug 12, 2016)

Vylum said:


> why what usually happens ?



I'm guessing it's just that it eventually starts to fail - because paint eventually does. And then it's a PITA to prep. But I don't know why that's special for brick. Prep is a PITA no matter what.


----------



## Fman (Aug 20, 2011)

It's just that if you ever want to take it off, you'll wish that someone never put it on. I'd advise anyone thinking of painting their brick home to think very hard about it. I mean- one of the advantages of brick is it's maintenance free.


----------



## monarchski (Jun 21, 2019)

The 0609 Benjamin Moore High Build masonary primer is really good and usually a better price point than Loxon. Spray it on and back roll. I like the Regal Low Lustre over the top of it. It's a low sheen and stays cleaner than exterior flats normally do.


----------



## finishesbykevyn (Apr 14, 2010)

I just realized that Pete said White Wash. I know your not doing it now, but for next time, I wonder about a semi transparent latex stain..direct on, no primer.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Brick, along with many other building products like stainless steel, galvanized steel, plastic, aluminum, brass, copper, concrete, vinyl wallcovering, cedar shingles, glass, and glazed tiles, are generally installed with the intention of not having to maintain a coating applied over them.

If for some reason a decision is made to coat over them, there can be no guarantee that maintenance of the coating will not be necessary in the near, or distant future. With that said, most popular name brand coatings will have a line of products that will at the least provide a desired outcome for an adequate period of time, determined only by the preparation, application and exposure the coating will be subjected to.


----------

